# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  لماذا قرئت ( رُبَما ) في قول الله عز وجل : ( رُبَمَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ كَانُوا مُسْلِمِينَ ) بالتخفيف ؟

## أم أروى المكية

السؤال:
في سورة الحجر، الآية "رُبَما يود الذين كفروا لو كانوا مسلمين" كلمة "ربما" لماذا ذكرت بتخفيف الباء وليس بالتشديد ؟
الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولا :
قال الله عز وجل : ( رُبَمَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ كَانُوا مُسْلِمِينَ ) الحجر/ 2 .
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله :
" هذا إِخْبَارٌ عَنْهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ سَيَنْدَمُونَ عَلَى مَا كَانُوا فِيهِ مِنَ الْكُفْرِ، وَيَتَمَنَّوْنَ لَوْ كَانُوا مَعَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ فِي الدَّارِ الدُّنْيَا. وَنَقَلَ السُّدِّيّ فِي تَفْسِيرِهِ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، وَابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ، وَغَيْرِهِمَا مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ: أَنَّ الْكُفَّارَ لَمَّا عُرضوا عَلَى النَّارِ، تَمَنَّوْا أَنْ لَوْ كَانُوا مُسْلِمِينَ.
وَقِيلَ: الْمُرَادُ أَنَّ كُلَّ كَافِرٍ يَوَدُّ عِنْدَ احْتِضَارِهِ أَنْ لَوْ كَانَ مُؤْمِنًا.
وَقِيلَ: هَذَا إِخْبَارٌ عَنْ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ، فعن ابْن عَبَّاسٍ وَأَنَس بْنَ مَالِكٍ قالا: " يَوْمَ يَحْبِسُ اللَّهُ أَهْلَ الْخَطَايَا مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مَعَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ فِي النَّارِ، 
فَيَقُولُ لَهُمُ الْمُشْرِكُونَ: مَا أَغْنَى عَنْكُمْ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْبُدُونَ فِي الدُّنْيَا. قَالَ: فَيَغْضَبُ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ بِفَضْلِ رَحْمَتِهِ، فَيُخْرِجُهُمْ، فَذَلِكَ حِينَ يَقُولُ: (رُبَمَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ كَانُوا مُسْلِمِينَ) " .
وَهَكَذَا رُوِيَ عَنِ الضَّحَّاكِ، وَقَتَادَةَ، وَأَبِي الْعَالِيَةِ، وَغَيْرِهِمْ " .
انتهى باختصار من "تفسير ابن كثير" (4/ 524) . 

ثانيا :
قَرَأَ نَافِعٌ وَعَاصِمٌ ( رُبَمَا ) مُخَفَّفَ الْبَاءِ ، والْبَاقُونَ بالتشديد.
انظر: "حجة القراءات" (ص: 380)، "تفسير القرطبي" (10/ 1) . 
وهاتان لغتان في " رب " ، تكلم بهما العرب جميعا ، وجاء بهما القرآن ، والقراءتان سبعيتان متواترتان ، وهذا من التوسع في لسان العرب الذي نزل به القرآن الكريم .
والذي عليه كثير من النحاة : أن " رب " تجيء للتقليل ، والتكثير أيضا ، مخففة أو مشددة .
قال القرطبي رحمه الله :
" وَهُمَا لُغَتَانِ. قَالَ أَبُو حَاتِمٍ: أَهْلُ الْحِجَازِ يُخَفِّفُونَ رُبَمَا، وَتَمِيمٌ وَقَيْسٌ وَرَبِيعَةُ يُثَقِّلُونَهَا  . وَحُكِيَ فِيهَا: رَبَّمَا وَرَبَمَا، وَرُبَتَمَا وَرُبَّتَمَا، بِتَخْفِيفِ الْبَاءِ وَتَشْدِيدِهَا. وَأَصْلُهَا أَنْ تُسْتَعْمَلَ فِي الْقَلِيلِ ، وَقَدْ تُسْتَعْمَلُ فِي الْكَثِيرِ، أَيْ يَوَدُّ الْكُفَّارُ فِي أَوْقَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ لَوْ كَانُوا مُسْلِمِينَ، قَالَهُ الْكُوفِيُّونَ. وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ: هي للتقليل في هذا الْمَوْضِعِ ، لِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا ذَلِكَ فِي بَعْضِ الْمَوَاضِعِ ، لَا فِي كُلِّهَا، لِشُغْلِهِمْ بِالْعَذَابِ " .
انتهى من "تفسير القرطبي" (10/ 1) .
وقال البطليوسي رحمه الله في "الإنصاف" (ص106) : " تأتي رب بمعنى التكثير في مواضع الافتخار، والوجه في ذلك أن المفتخر يريد أن الأمر الذي يقل وجوده من غيره ، يكثر وجوده منه ، فيستعير لفظ التقليل في موضع لفظ التكثير، إشارة الى هذا المعنى وليكون أبلغ في الافتخار " انتهى .
والله تعالى أعلم .
http://islamqa.info/ar/238398

----------

